# Mid motor brp



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

After installing the big block pod plates & drilling out a 13 tooth pinion for a 2.3 mm shaft I noticed the hacker B20 I have will fit in the stock pod plates with a few notches cut. Then I noticed you could install the pod plates with the axle behind the motor. I see a few 1/18th & 1/24th scale rear wheel drive cars doing this. Mini z , WWS 1/18 & 1/24, and a few others. Less over steer they say.

Has anyone tried this setup on a BRP oval?

Off topic. Anyone know where to get brp pinions drilled for the 2.3mm shaft?

Thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Makes the wheelbase too long!! Don't know of any pinions that size.


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

I see. You have tried it. How does the handling change as you increase wheel base?
I guess I will have to drill the pinions out on the lathe for now. The only 2.3mm pinions I can find are 22 tooth. Cant center the pinion in the lathe chuck though.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have not tryed it but others have.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The wheel base that long made the car push bad


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

When I designed my pan brp I moved the wheel base from 5 3/4" to 6 1/4" to tame the highspeed oversteer. It cornered ok. Turning the pod plates around would make the wheel base even longer than my old pan. Around 6 5/8". I will first try the stock length. But I'll order a few more pods to mess around with. Maybe a mid motor with the front end moved back to keep the wheel base short? lol


So many things to try. So little time.


----------



## ZXBOY (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey Giantscale...... It's been done. Check on page 5 and look for a thread "BuRP Sprintcar" there are a few pictures on there.... The front axle was moved back the same amount as the rear to keep the wheelbase the same. Battery placement got tight and had to get creative with electronics. But that was on a narrow chassis...might not be bad on a full width car.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

My new mid motor v2 with standard wheel base seems to handle well, but the stearing servo gears gave up before I could really put a lot of laps in. I'll run it again Jan 8th and let you know the outcame. Maybe I'll even have pictures.


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing your convertion Donald. Im at the point where I need to make up my mind if I want to try the Mid Motor. Did you build a new chassis or hack up the stock V2 to move the front pod back?

Iv built a new alum front pod which is 1/2" narrower for 1" wide fronts and a new chassis so I dont hack up the stock to fix the push Iv created with wide rears. I think I will try one mod at a time & stick to the stock rear motor with wider wheels all they way around for now. Unless you tell me yours handled better than stock.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I modified a new V2 by shortening the main chassis and redoing the pod plates. The main problems were making back body mounts and the fact you have to use the smallest ESC and receiver you can find. I would say you end up with a miniature 1/12th car. Looks neat and ran well in practice.


----------

